# Need some RO Positive Vibes



## aurora369 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey guys,

Ryan and I really need some positive vibes. I know how well RO vibes work.

Ryan just had a job interview for a position at the company that laid him off about a year ago. He hasn't been able to find a permanent position since that lay off, just bits and pieces of contract work. The interview process has come down to him and one other person.

Since I finished my classes at the end of July, I haven't been successful at finding a job either. I had one lined up, but then the project that I was supposed to work on had some major problems pop up, which meant the company could no longer hire me. I haven't been able to get ahold of the manager for the company I worked for last year, and I'm hoping that when I do, that company will be able to take me back. If I don't get a job with them, I'm going to try and get some temp office work through a temp agency to pay the bills while I look for a proper engineering job.

So, Ryan and I need some positive job finding vibes. We are in a horrible financial spot right now. Credit cards close to maxed, bank accounts barely above zero. We really need to get some proper income coming in. 

Please send us some positive vibes! 

Thanks

--Dawn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 15, 2009)

Good Luck Ryan on the job opening. :goodluck

Hope things turn around for both of you.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 15, 2009)

Good luck to both of you. Lots of positive vibes heading your way.:goodluck


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh I know it might seem bleak now but it will turn around for you soon. You cant apprechiate the good times unless u have a few bumps in the road. Good ppl like u guys will always come out on top  GOOD LUCK!!! u 2 r in my thoughts and prayers tho


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 15, 2009)

Sending Positive vibes your way.:goodluck


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 15, 2009)

Sending good vibes good luck guys both of you:biggrin2:


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks guys!!

I know good times are just around the corner. It's just bleak right now. I'm doing my very best to stay positive, but it's so hard.

I think your vibes are starting to work already. I just spoke with the manager from the company I worked at last summer, and it might go somewhere. They just finished reviewing their last financial year and are at a point where they are going to decide if they are going to hire or not. They have three women away on maternity leave, two from the engineering department. He said that they might do a contract position or two for 6-9 months.

So, I'm still looking but at least I have some kind of lead.

Ryan has heard back yet, but he should with in the next 24 hours or so.

--Dawn


----------



## myheart (Oct 15, 2009)

:hug:Sending hugs for good luck and best wishes....

ray:Sending prayers for healing and happiness...

:bunny18Sending a little celebration for when the good times start to roll....

myheart


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 15, 2009)

Positive vibes and prayers sent your way... 

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 15, 2009)

Positive vibes and prayers sent your way... 

Denise


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 15, 2009)

Positive vibes for you and Ryan!  Best of luck with both your job hunts


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 16, 2009)

:magicwand: sending vibes across the ocean. keep us posted xx


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 16, 2009)

Fingers and paws all crossed here that you guys can turn the corner into happier times soon! :hug:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 16, 2009)

Sending you guy's lots of positive vibes


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 19, 2009)

Eek! It's now Monday? What's going on with the newly engaged couple? 

Ever thought of looking on the island? HINT HINT


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ryan hasn't heard anything back yet. They where checking references on Friday, so maybe they haven't been able to get a hold of all of them? I'm still hoping and praying that they choose him.

I've got a list of job postings that I'm going to submit my resume to. Most of them are closing on Oct 30th. So I'm going to borrow my room mates work books from the resume building workshops she's been going to.

As for moving, we went to the townhome on Saturday and cleaned all the carpets. Made a huge difference and we're really pleased with how they came out. Maybe one or two more rounds of sorting/decluttering to do before we move in.

We're going to pack as many boxes as we can fit in the car today, and take them out this evening. Hopefully most of the boxes can be moved ahead of time, and then we only have to worry about the furniture on moving day (Oct 31). 

--Dawn


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 23, 2009)

So, Ryan hasn't heard back from the company he used to work for. However, he had gone for an interview with another company and he just got called back for a second more technical interview. This would be a very good position for him, as it is working on web-based technology in PHP, one of his favourite languages.

I have just finished re-working my entire resume. I started from scratch and re-made the whole thing. I think it is much more scannable now, as my old one was very cramped. It is three pages long now, but the third page is mainly volunteer work, relevant but not as important as my education and work experience. Besides, in a technical field like engineering many times people have very, very (like over 10 pages) long resumes.

So, I put in one application yesterday, and I'm hoping to get a couple more in today. Writing cover letters take so long!

Thanks for everyone's continued support. It really helps keep my moral up!

--Dawn


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 23, 2009)

U go girl!!! I am so proud of your diligence...u r a true go getter and u will have something fall in your lap very soon, I just looked into my crystal ball...lol


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Oct 23, 2009)

Go for it! I've been working on the job hunt for a month now and just now got a call(A couple of hours ago) for an interview. I'll hope your wait isn't as long as mine, but crossing state lines(Was in NY, now in KY) to verify work history isn't the easiest thing, along with all my NY references.


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 6, 2009)

So, making some progress! You guys have been working hard sending out those vibes!

Ryan got a job offer from a company called Metroleaf, they have a big website for downloading song lyrics. He goes in to sign the papers on Monday and then we get to go bowling with them in the evening, pretty excited.

Also, in the last two days, I have had three companies contact me for interviews!

One company is a manufacturer of aerospace equipment which is pretty cool. I also had a phone screening for Pepsi Bottling Co., and another interview for a company for a sales engineering position.

My first choice is the Aerospace company. I think it would be really neat.

So, now I just have to make it through the interviews! And put out some more applications just in case too...

--Dawn


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 6, 2009)

:bunnydance:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 6, 2009)

Yayyy! Sounds like awesome news!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 6, 2009)

OMG that is fabulous news. I am extremely excited 4 u both!!!! I knew it wouldn't take long for things to turn around..WHOO HOOO 4 U!!!!!


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 9, 2009)

Great news! Dawn, when are your interview dates?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 9, 2009)

arty0002: Good luck!!!


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 10, 2009)

I had one interview this morning for the Aerospace company for a Process Engineering position. It is exactly what I want to do, but I'm worried I didn't do very well in the interview.

They had about 60 applications and are doing interviews today and tomorrow of the short listed candidates. Then they will call back a couple of them for second interviews. I really hope I get called back.

I have another interview on Friday for the sales engineering position. And last friday I had a phone screening for Pepsi Bottling. 

Ryan and I went bowling with the people at his new job tonight. They are all really nice people. I think he will enjoy working there. He starts next Monday.

--Dawn


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 10, 2009)

That is wonderful Dawn! Give Ryan a Hi-five from me! Go bowling more too, haha!

:highfive::bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Nov 10, 2009)

:yahoo:

(wanna lend me $5?) 


:humour:

I'll be watching for updates and I'm good for another reference letter! (If I didn't mention that before). 


sas :clover:


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 10, 2009)

I know what you're going through ): So hard to find a decent job out there right now unless you have connections with someone important. 

Good luck and be strong.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like things are looking up for you! Good luck.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 20, 2009)

Update please? :stikpoke


sas :waiting:


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, Ryan has been at his new job for a week now, he started this past Monday. He loves the people he's working with, and this is turning out to be a job that could really give him some excellent experience and will look awesome for his resume. 

The company he is working for is Metrolyrics, http://www.metrolyrics.com/
They are the only company that actually pays artists for using their lyrics. They have agreements with Gracenotes for the majority of the lyrics and pay to use them. If they have user provided lyrics that have not been paid for yet, they actually put the money in escrow and if the artist/label decides to make an agreement with Metrolyrics, they get pain retroactively from the first iteration of the lyrics. They get all their revenue from advertisement, and the lyrics are free to users.

It also sounds like if Ryan does well during his first 3 month review period, that he could potentially get a big raise. That is really exciting.

As for me, I've got on job prospect with Weir Minerals. Not my first choice, but a job is a job. It would be selling and sizing very large pumps to mining companies. The office is local, but there is only two people in it. So, I can see myself potentially getting a bit lonely there. They have requested my references, so I know they are serious about this interview process. And the pay would be pretty good. If they offer a job, and I don't have any other offers, I'll take it, but I don't know how long I'll stay. Maybe just 6months to a year, but then again, maybe I'll really like it and stay for longer...

There is also an industry night at UBC next Tuesday. So I'll be going to that and seeing if I can make any connections there. I normally am able to make one or two connections when I go to those events.

Our house is also slowly taking shape. I think it's going to be a little bit longer before everything is exactly as we want it, but that's what moving is all about... Living in a mess for a month or two while you sort everything out.

--Dawn


----------



## Saffy (Nov 20, 2009)

So sorry I wasn't here to send some good vibes to you at the start .. I like to do that, as you never know when you might need them yourself ..

Am so pleaed things are looking up ...


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 14, 2009)

Here we go! I've got an interview with Pepsi Bottling at 1pm (in two hours). I'm kind of nervous, and I think I need to go eat something... But I prepped out the case study they want to discuss last night and I think I'm ready.

I have a call back interview with Wier Minerals on Thursday to meet the regional manager. 

So, I'm hoping that between the two of them, I can get at least one, if not two offers.

I did end up hearing back from the Aeropspace company, and apparently I was there second choice. So close but not quite good enough, lol. But that does make me feel good that I was second out of about 60 applicants.

And Ryan is still really enjoying his job, and it also looks like he's most likely getting a Christmas bonus as well! 

-Dawn


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Dec 14, 2009)

It's a hard time to be job hunting. You guys are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## hln917 (Dec 14, 2009)

Keeping my fingers crossedfor you!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 15, 2009)

How did the Pepsi interview go?


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 15, 2009)

It went really well. They are hiring for two positions, and I was told there where 4 candidates, so that is really good odds for me. I think I did well on the case study and all the other interview questions.

The only real down side to this job is that to really get anywhere in terms of career advancement you have to relocate. Most times when you get a promotion, it is at a different plant. The locations that I would possibly relocate to would be Calgary or Winnipeg. I would do six months to a year of training before the possibility of being relocated. 

I spoke with Ryan, and he's okay with relocating. But, it really would depend on how everything plays out in the future with his job. 

So, if they offer me a job, I'll probably take it. I did like their corporate culture quite a bit. And they will be making a decision by the end of the week. Fingers crossed!

I also have the interview with Weir Thursday morning too. This is a call back interview with their regional manager. So I have another option to look at as well. 

-Dawn


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, didn't get the Pepsi job...  I just got an e-mail.

I still have the interview with Weir on Thursday, and I guess I'll keep looking too.

Blech, job hunting just sucks.

-Dawn


----------



## Saffy (Dec 18, 2009)

Bad luck Dawn .. keep at it though .. x x 

Good vibes coming your way!


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, been a while since I posted an update here.

Unfortunately, I dont' have a job yet 

I will find out on Monday or Tuesday if I got a position with Hatch (who is a huge contracting company). I have been in contact with them since early February and I have been quite aggressive about it too. I have showed up at their office to talk with the HR contact and bug him about getting me an interview.

All my effort did get me an interview with their mechanical engineering manager, and then a call back for their group interview with all finalists. The group interview was last Wednesday and I thought it went well.

I sent a thank you letter by e-mail when I got home from the interview, and now there is nothing else I can do. I just have to wait and hope that I am one of the chosen ones.

I'm not sure exactly how many they are going to hire, there was 6 of us (I think, having a hard time remembering the exact number). I remember the HR contact telling me close to the very beginning that they where planning on hiring 15-18 new grads and they are hiring in civil, mechanical and electrical. So possibly 5-6 per department, not sure how they are going to split that number between departments or if that number has changed since February.

So, I need one more round of good vibes from RO! Help me to be one of the chosen ones. I want this job so bad, it's the best one that I have interviewed for yet!

Thanks so much everyone!

-Dawn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 17, 2010)

Good Luck! :clover:


----------



## Pipp (Apr 17, 2010)

:goodluck:clover:


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I am so anxious and it is driving me crazy. I'm going to have to try and stay busy so I don't think of it too much.

-Dawn


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 17, 2010)

:goodluck sending good vibes your way!


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 19, 2010)

More positive vibes sent your way... best wishes for a job you like and can be happy at!!!

Denise


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, so I heard from the HR rep yesterday, and it was basically him telling me they don't know yet. They are still having meetings or something over this decision.

Either that or I'm on the reserve list and they are waiting to see if others take the offer or not and if some turn it down, then invite those on the reserve list. Dunno though, I didn't get the impression they would be the type to do that.

So, needless to say, I am still really anxious and freaking out. I hate waiting so much.

-Dawn


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 24, 2010)

The waiting is tough but I have a prayer in for you. ray:

Best wishes - 

Denise


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 26, 2010)

Woohoo!! Guess who has a job!!!

I start next Monday May 3rd. 

Thanks so much for everyones support! I thought I was going to go crazy with all this waiting...

-Dawn


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 27, 2010)

:hugsquish::great:inkbouce:arty0002: yay! everything comes to she who waits!


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 27, 2010)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> Woohoo!! Guess who has a job!!!
> 
> I start next Monday May 3rd.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!!!!

Denise


----------



## Pipp (Apr 27, 2010)

Yay!!! I was just going to post and ask how it was going! 


:highfive:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 27, 2010)

Awesome, Dawn!

:thumbup

Rue


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 27, 2010)

I would have to say it's going good! 

This is the first time that Ryan and I will both be working full time without having to return to school in a few months. 

I'm actually going to be working pretty close to you Sas, I'll be working on West Hastings a bit west of Burrard. 

I am going to be starting off in the Project Controls department. So I will get to work with all the engineering departments, helping keep people on schedule and budget for projects.

-Dawn


----------

